# Pressemeldung:Zur Vogelgrippe LSFV-SH



## Anglerboard-Team (22. Februar 2006)

*Pressemeldung  LSFC - SH*

Angler sollten kranke oder verendete Vögel natürlich unberührt lassen, und sie sofort den jeweiligen bei den Kreisen angesiedelten Veterinärbehörden zur Ermittlung der Todesursache des Tieres melden. Durch die gute Kenntnis der Gewässer und Reviere sind gerade den Anglern die Rast- und Brutplätze der Vögel gut bekannt. Sie  können in ihren Revieren durch aufmerksames Beobachten einen wichtigen Beitrag zur Verhinderung der Ausbreitung des Vogelgrippe-Virus sorgen.

Bis Dienstag sind auf der Insel Rügen bislang 2009 tote Vögel geborgen worden. 1558 Vogelkadaver wurden untersucht - die übrigen 451 waren bereits skelettiert. 103 Wildvögel (knapp 7 Prozent) sind positiv auf den "H5N1"-Virus getestet worden, davon 101 von Rügen und jeweils einer aus Ost- und aus Nordvorpommern. Es handelt sich zumeist um Höckerschwäne, außerdem um Singschwäne, Kanadagänse, Kormorane, zwei Bussarde, einen Habicht und eine Silbermöwe. Singvögel sind bisher nicht betroffen.

Hier einige Anmerkungen: Bei niedrigen Temperaturen kann sich das Virus nach Angaben des Friedrich-Loeffler-Instituts zwar bis zu einigen Wochen halten. Sofern aber Wasser - beispielsweise die Ostsee oder Regen - über infizierten Kot spült, verringert sich die Viruskonzentration und damit auch die Ansteckungsgefahr. Mit dem Ansteigen der Tagestemperaturen werden die Viren zudem zunehmend inaktiv. Die Strände sind auch jetzt schon sicher, wenn die üblichen Hygienemaßnahmen eingehalten werden. Dazu gehören das Händewaschen und das Reinigen der Schuhe nach dem Gang durch das Angelrevier. Vor allem aber sollen Angler tote Tiere nicht berühren. Fragen in Verbindung mit dem Vogelgrippe-Virus "H5N1" werden über eine vom Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium geschaltete Hotline gegeben: 01888/5294601 bis 5294605.

Das gefährliche Vogelgrippe-Virus ist nach Erkenntnissen der Forscher nicht nur zwischen gleichartigen Vögeln, sondern auch zwischen verschiedenen Arten übertragbar. Dabei können sich gesunde Tiere auf verschiedenen Wegen anstecken. Infizierte Vögel - bei den Fällen in Deutschland waren es bisher alles Wildvögel - scheiden den Erreger entweder mit dem Kot oder über ein Sekret der Nase und der Augen aus. Andere, gesunde Vögel können mit den Exkrementen und der Körperflüssigkeit vor allem an Wasser- und Raststellen in Berührung kommen. Beim Picken oder Schnäbeln, aber auch im Wasser können sie sich durch Schmierinfektion mit dem Erreger infizieren und selbst erkranken. Die Funde von toten Aasfressern - zweier Bussarde und eines Habichts - weisen nach Angaben des Friedrich-Loeffler-Instituts für Tiergesundheit darauf hin, dass sich diese Tiere über die Aufnahme von Fleisch infizierter toter Vögel angesteckt haben. Besonders hoch ist die Erregerkonzentration in Hirn und Lunge de!
r infizierten Tiere.

Umweltminister Dr. Christian von Boetticher hat Schleswig-Holstein nach den ersten Vogelgrippe-Fällen auf Rügen seinen eigenen Notfallplan für das Ausbrechen der Tierseuche im Norden überarbeitet. In Absprache mit den Landräten und lokalen Behörden seien jetzt Meldewege und Aufgabenverteilung begesprochen worden. Bislang gibt es nach den Worten des Ministers in Schleswig-Holstein (Stand 21. Februar) noch keinen bestätigten Vogelgrippe-Fall. Bei nachgewiesenen Fällen bleibe eine Koordination vor Ort die beste Lösung. Das Umweltministerium gab auch das Zwischenergebnis der Untersuchungen toter Vögel im Landeslabor bekannt. Demnach wurden bis Dienstag 194 Kadaver untersucht. Bei 191 davon konnte Vogelgrippe als Todesursache ausgeschlossen werden. Bei zwei Enten und einem Blesshuhn in Ostholstein wurde inzwischen ein so genannter "H-Fall" festgestellt, also ein allgemeiner Virusstamm. Sie werden im nationalen Referenzlabor untersucht. Es hatte bereits in der Vorwoche bei einem a!
nderen "H-Fall" - einer Möwe aus Grömitz - Entwarnung gegeben.

Copyright (c) 2000-2006, Landessportfischerverband Schleswig-Holstein e.V.. Alle Rechte vorbehalten. Unerlaubte Vervielfältigung ist untersagt und wird strafrechtlich verfolgt.

Mit anglerischen Grüßen
Michael Kuhr, Eutin
LSFV Schleswig-Holstein
- Pressesprecher -

Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>


----------

